# Looking for critique on NSFW audio



## CmakesP (Mar 23, 2019)

Hi, I'm working on an audio drama that involves exophilia/terato. Problem is it been a while since I got into the audio game so, I'm really not aware of 'audio issues' as others may be.

Anybody want to critique my work and give me any advice?

www.furaffinity.net: Fuck Humans Sample by CmakesP


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 20, 2019)

Was quite nice!


----------

